# Canon 500D Live View Interference/Humming



## decado (Oct 13, 2009)

So I was out shooting this morning, and after about 15 minutes of shooting whenever I would switch it to live view mode it would start making a low humming sound and the screen looks all wavy like it's receiving some kind of interference. It doesn't do this after taking a shot when the picture is reviewed on the LCD, and it also doesn't do it on the settings screen on the LCD when it's not in live view mode. It was 23 degrees outside when I was shooting but I was under the impression that cold weather just causes the battery to run out faster and the LCD to look dark and have a slow response time, so why would this be happening? Should I just go exchange it right away?


----------



## zerofourtwo (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a 450D and experience the same 'waves' that you described, i've tried to figure out what causes it and the only thing i've been able to come up with is low light. If put the camera in live view and say everything is exposed correctly then i kick up shutter speed or drop my ISO speed in order to underexpose the image then i can see those 'waves', but again no humming. I'd take it back to where you bought it and compare it against a new body.


----------

